# Q&A (questions and answers) - Head-Fi TV, Episode 005



## jude

Episode 005 of Head-Fi TV was just uploaded.  This episode is a Q&A (question and answer) video, answering questions that have been asked about the four Head-Fi TV episodes that preceded this one.
   
   

  Products mentioned in the video:

   

   

   


 *Practical Devices XM6* portable headphone amp and USB DAC
 *SHURE SRH-940* headphones
 *Canon XL1* prosumer camcorder
 *Panasonic Lumix DMC-GH2* camera
 *HHB Flashmic *digital recording microphone (distributed by *Sennheiser USA*)
 *Sennheiser ew100ENG G3 KIT* wireless headphone system
   

   


 *Cypher Labs Algorhythm Solo* battery-powered iPod/iPhone/iPad digital dock and DAC (digital-to-analog converter)
 *HRT iStreamer* iPod/iPhone/iPad digital dock and DAC
 *Audeze LCD-2* planar magnetic headphones
 *ALO Audio Universal Headphone Cable system* for the Audeze LCD-2
 *Moon Audio Silver Dragon headphone cable with adapter system* for the Audeze LCD-2
 *Sennheiser / adidas HD 25-1 II Originals* headphones
 *beyerdynamic DT 1350* headphones
   

   

   

_Head-Fi TV Episode 005 _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla

   
   

  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*


----------



## stevenswall

Didn't your mother ever teach you not to tease? Get on that 940 review!


----------



## Frasier900

What's the name of the song at the end??  me like...


----------



## jude

Quote: 





frasier900 said:


> What's the name of the song at the end??  me like...


 
  I'm going to have to put this in the next Q&A, too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The music in the video (intro and outro) is by Twis7 (pronounced "twist"), and the track is called "Ghetto Bass," and can be found on the _*Bass Rinse EP*_.  Thank you to the *Play Me Records* record label for giving us permission to use it.  (Audeze's Alexander Rosson is one of the principals of the Play Me Records label, by the way.)


----------



## Frankie K

A another awesome episode Guy's, keep up the good work and just keep em coming. Oh by the way You got a little toungue tied there Jude!


----------



## shaunybaby

YAY! another another!

 i really do love when i click on head fi and up its pops and theres jude with more info on headphones!

 I didn,t think something like this would of happened but im glad it has, because your getting all of the questions your wanted answering really quicking, another great thing is how quickly and fluid jude,s talking is, theres no stops or waiting its just him chatting away for about 10 minutes.

 oh and since we are on with questions i have one here myself, when will you do a reveiw on the Audeze LCD - 2 headphone?
   
  Thanks again for another great episode, can,t wait for another one.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Oh boy, a question about the question episode....
   
  You said there wasn't a competitor to the Algorythm Solo.  Would you consider the Fostex amp/dac combo (hp-p1), in the same family?  Or is it too soon to judge?
   
  I hooked on Head-Fi TV, BTW...


----------



## jimbob747

Episodes have been really exciting and i'm sure the sponsors (along with the rest of us) will be loving the ease and accessibility of great products with fast, concise reviews.

 Good job Jude

 P.s - Another portable DAC for ipod Fostex hp-p1? A bit on the pricey side and maybe not so portable in comparison but both definitely a huge leap in the right direction (fingers crossed for more apple certification).


----------



## deadhead12

So I guess I'll address the elephant in the room.  Are you planning a review of the Beats Pro?


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





deadhead12 said:


> So I guess I'll address the elephant in the room.  Are you planning a review of the Beats Pro?


 
  Maybe its just an easter egg...


----------



## music is life67

where can i buy the sennheiser hd 25-1 ii origonals in white and blue not b lack and blue


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





music is life67 said:


> where can i buy the sennheiser hd 25-1 ii origonals in white and blue not b lack and blue


 


  You can't.  They were a special small batch ordered by Sennheiser, from Colorware.  Jude is the only Head-Fier worthy, for now...


----------



## EraserXIV

oh sweet! jude answered my question about the dt1350 being comparable to full-sizes. i had given up hope and thought that it had just gotten lost in the overwhelming responses to the previous episode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  great episode, very informative.  i look forward to the upcoming episodes in the future, don't stop making these!


----------



## vagarach

Quote: 





music is life67 said:


> where can i buy the sennheiser hd 25-1 ii origonals in white and blue not b lack and blue


 

  
  In the previous thread it was mentioned that Colorware will be willing to do this for individuals as well. I think the price is around $300, pretty normal for Colorware. Very cool but very pricey


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I dig the Q&A.. I think you should do one of those very 5th episode.


----------



## Borgbox

Dig it, Jude!


----------



## Armaegis

I believe that was $300 on top of the price for the headphones themselves right?


----------



## JIGF

I think the recent Fostex HP-P1 can be considered a competitor for the Algorithm Solo
   
  Edit: Another congratulations, the Head-Fi TV production is expanding with each new episode.


----------



## crayonhead

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I believe that was $300 on top of the price for the headphones themselves right?


 

 Checking on their site, looks like the case. colouring alone normally costs about 2-300 dollars.


----------



## Landis

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Maybe its just an easter egg...


 


  In that case, I hope it's full of chocolate.
   
   
  Again, still very much digging the episodes. Considering the Q&A format of this episode, I figure a question is appropriate: will you consider pitching Head-Fi TV to a webTV company (like Revision3) in the future? I figure it may provide additional revenue and awareness.


----------



## crayonhead

sorry for chiming in.
  any word on another way other then youtube to disseminate episodes? I'm having problems in China. It's not very legal to go on youtube.


----------



## roma101

great ep Jude!


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





crayonhead said:


> sorry for chiming in.
> any word on another way other then youtube to disseminate episodes? I'm having problems in China. It's not very legal to go on youtube.


 

 Maybe i'm ignorant in suggesting this, but iTunes? Jude mentioned he would start streaming episodes through it soon, so maybe he can add older ones too. I'm sorry, I don't know what's Chinas view of iTunes and how easy it would be to access it, but I hope it works.


----------



## LizardKing1

Your best work so far Jude, the camera loves you =)
   
  I loved the idea of Head-Fi 101, it will be great for people trying to get info that isn't in the Wiki or just not explicit enough around posts. Really a good thing that shows this forum isn't dedicated to audio veterans.
   
  I was just kind of amazed at seeing those Beats Pro in your desk, with the logo clearly facing the lense. They aren't exactly regarded as good and are probably knwon to be one the worst quality-price ratios ever, so I started wondering what got you to chose that particular line of headphones to be there.


----------



## mikemercer

nice job as ALWAYS Jude!!


----------



## MHinGA

Incidentally, TTVJ is now carrying the Beyer DT 1350 and apparently has them in stock.


----------



## loremipsum

You responded to my comment and yet you ignored my question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Does the aftermarket ALO cable running from the iPod to the Solo's USB affect the sound quality vs the stock iPod to USB cable or not?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Linky?  I can't seem to find them...
  Quote: 





mhinga said:


> Incidentally, TTVJ is now carrying the Beyer DT 1350 and apparently has them in stock.


----------



## crayonhead

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> Maybe i'm ignorant in suggesting this, but iTunes? Jude mentioned he would start streaming episodes through it soon, so maybe he can add older ones too. I'm sorry, I don't know what's Chinas view of iTunes and how easy it would be to access it, but I hope it works.


 
  Itunes would work fine, as long as you have it set to the US. Anything like blogs don't work really well. Anything remotely related to Tibet or Taiwan gets censored (yea, even if Jude says "This product is made in Taiwan", it might get blocked.) but it's not that serious.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





frankie k said:


> A another awesome episode Guy's, keep up the good work and just keep em coming...


 
   
  Thanks, Frankie K!  (And to everyone else who left nice comments!)
   
  Quote: 





frankie k said:


> A another awesome episode Guy's, keep up the good work and just keep em coming. Oh by the way You got a little toungue tied there Jude!


 
   
  Yeah, apparently I have great difficulty stringing three W's together in a row. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





shaunybaby said:


> ...when will you do a reveiw on the Audeze LCD - 2 headphone?..


 

 Though I can't yet say _exactly_ when, I think it'll be quite soon.
   
  Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Oh boy, a question about the question episode....
> 
> You said there wasn't a competitor to the Algorythm Solo.  Would you consider the Fostex amp/dac combo (hp-p1), in the same family?  Or is it too soon to judge?
> 
> I hooked on Head-Fi TV, BTW...


 
  Quote: 





jimbob747 said:


> ...Another portable DAC for ipod Fostex hp-p1? A bit on the pricey side and maybe not so portable in comparison but both definitely a huge leap in the right direction (fingers crossed for more apple certification).


 
  Quote: 





jigf said:


> I think the recent Fostex HP-P1 can be considered a competitor for the Algorithm Solo
> 
> Edit: Another congratulations, the Head-Fi TV production is expanding with each new episode.


 
   
  You must have missed the annotation I added to the video at 5:20 of the video (in the bottom-right corner of the video).  I didn't realize the Fostex was actually available until just after we finished the video.
   
  Quote: 





deadhead12 said:


> So I guess I'll address the elephant in the room.  Are you planning a review of the Beats Pro?


 

 Yes, it'll be covered in a future episode (along with a few other headphones in that episode).
  
  Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> You can't.  They were a special small batch ordered by Sennheiser, from Colorware...


 
  Quote: 





vagarach said:


> In the previous thread it was mentioned that Colorware will be willing to do this for individuals as well. I think the price is around $300, pretty normal for Colorware. Very cool but very pricey


 
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I believe that was $300 on top of the price for the headphones themselves right?


 
  Quote: 





crayonhead said:


> Checking on their site, looks like the case. colouring alone normally costs about 2-300 dollars.


 
   
  I'm sorry I haven't checked yet.  From what others are posting, it does seem like the white HD25 may not be readily available via Sennheiser and/or Colorware at this time.  If I find out anything different, I'll let you know.  Based on what I _did _see at Colorware (with other custom-colored products they offer), it appears that, if this is (or does become) available, that it might be rather expensive to have done.
   
  I wish I had definitively better news on this, guys.  Again, if I find out anything else, I'll post it.  (And if anybody else finds out anything else first, please post it.)
  
  Quote: 





landis said:


> ...Considering the Q&A format of this episode, I figure a question is appropriate: will you consider pitching Head-Fi TV to a webTV company (like Revision3) in the future? I figure it may provide additional revenue and awareness.


 

 That's very nice of you to suggest this, Landis--thanks for the vote of confidence.  I think, though, that we're a long way from qualifying for Revision3.  I think the hosts--not to mention the production value--of their shows are well ahead of where we are right now.  We'll keep working to improve what we're doing, though.
   
  Quote: 





loremipsum said:


> Does the aftermarket ALO cable running from the iPod to the Solo's USB affect the sound quality vs the stock iPod to USB cable or not?


 
  loremipsum, I have so far only used the ALO cable, so I can't yet answer your question.  If I do a comparison, I'll let you know what I think.
  
  Quote: 





crayonhead said:


> sorry for chiming in.
> any word on another way other then youtube to disseminate episodes? I'm having problems in China. It's not very legal to go on youtube.


 
  Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> Maybe i'm ignorant in suggesting this, but iTunes? Jude mentioned he would start streaming episodes through it soon, so maybe he can add older ones too. I'm sorry, I don't know what's Chinas view of iTunes and how easy it would be to access it, but I hope it works.


 
  Quote: 





crayonhead said:


> Itunes would work fine, as long as you have it set to the US. Anything like blogs don't work really well. Anything remotely related to Tibet or Taiwan gets censored (yea, even if Jude says "This product is made in Taiwan", it might get blocked.) but it's not that serious.


 
   
  crayonhead, hopefully when we get these episodes on iTunes you'll be able to see them.


----------



## ktsai1283

I've watched every episode at least once or twice, and during the two episodes where the LCD-2 made an appearance, I've been surprised at how large they seem compared to other headphones.  Seeing equipment being handled and moved around is very different (and much better & informative) than just looking through a bunch of pictures when doing research on various products, so I really appreciate and dig the Head-Fi TV idea.
   
  Keep up the great work, Jude!  And I can't wait to see what else you've got in store for us.  I'm definitely looking forward to your LCD-2 review and am very excited to finally own one in 2 weeks!


----------



## loremipsum

Thank you for the answer Jude (finally).


----------



## MHinGA

Quote: 





ktsai1283 said:


> I've watched every episode at least once or twice, and during the two episodes where the LCD-2 made an appearance, I've been surprised at how large they seem compared to other headphones.


 

 They are huge; I look kind of silly wearing them but the sound is worth it.


----------



## MHinGA

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Linky?  I can't seem to find them...


 

Here.


----------



## shaunybaby

oh yes! a review on the lcd-2. the day could get better but thats only if i got ibuds to smash!


----------



## musalava

The best thing happened on internet TV. I hope new episodes come 3 times a week  Never felt excited to watch new "tv episode" since.... "Prison Break". But Headfi TV gave me that feeling again. Keep up the good work Jude! Thanks for all the effort.


----------



## 129207

I am so glad you guys know your stuff and bought a Panasonic GH2. If you had bought ANYTHING else I would run amok and scream havoc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I enjoy my GH2 (and Nikon/M43 adapter) so much it's getting ridiculous. I got the Zoom H1 microphone though which suits my needs just fine. Can't wait to see what you guys are up to next!


----------



## Noneya

Hey Jude,
   
  Love the video episodes, and love Head-Fi.org! Hope you guys plan to do them on a more frequent basis. I bought the Practical Devices XM6 based largely on your recommendation, and I couldn't be happier with it. After seeing your piece on the Beyerdynamic Tesla DT 1350, I'm considering getting it as well. Just wish I'd seen it before buying the Klipsch Image One (OK, so shoot me!). Oh well; my iTunes-loving kid's got a birthday coming up -- guess what's she's getting? lol
   
  Looking forward to more Q&A episodes as well. Keeps those vids coming!


----------



## WisdomListens

Next episode please! I want to learn more!


----------



## Frankie K

Hey Jude, We all get a little tongue tied every now and then, it's when Your talking and You completely forget what Your talking about. That start's happening a little more often as You get older or to many bump's on the head, now what was I talking about! oop's.


----------



## MickeyVee

Fabulous episode Jude. Thanks!!
  Stop teasing us with the custom HD25-1's.. I want a pair!
  Keep up the great work.


----------



## freddydent

I check head-fi almost everyday to see if a new episode is posted.    Please review some Beat Pro-like, bass-heavy, portable alternatives. I'm definitely getting the DT1350 for vocals like Jane Monheit, but would like another that does not lose out to the beat-pros in terms of bass reproduction for pop/hip-hop songs by Michael Buble, Black Eyed Peas, etc. Is there any out there?
   
  ps.
  Thanks to Acix, LFF, TheWuss, Must Lust Envy, Skylab, ljokerl for responding to my PMs.  I finally got the
  Denon AH-D7000 for my night time movie listening and am totally happy with them.  Bought them from JetLiveAudio.com store here in Bkk, Thailand for around $830.  On scenes with deep rumbling bass, I can physically feel the headphones vibrating against the side of my head!  If there is a headphone of this quality that is portable....please recommend!


----------



## Zabardo

Color me with envy but those HD-25, look faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaboooulous, It simply makes the 1350 extremely pale in comparison, was going to add another post into the Foster HP1, but just saw your response.
   
  Gotta say the quality of these episodes is going the right way, simple, concise, feels completely professional.
   
  Just keep the good work.
   
  Oh and that elephant spelled with a B is quite huge, just gonna point it silently while waiting for the next episode.


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





zabardo said:


> Oh and that elephant spelled with a B is quite huge, just gonna point it silently while waiting for the next episode.


 

 Money can make you do crazy things...


----------



## jr41

I'm really enjoying these episodes. It sounds like we've got a lot more to look forward to, too - please keep them coming!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Something I would like to see you do Jude is a battle of the Bass heads. Comparing Bass head headphones IE ATH M50, HFI-580, Beats*ewwwwww*, LCD-2, DT770, DT990 ECT...... That way it's just a rather large shoot out and all of the Newbies can stop asking for suggestions on bass-cannons hahah.


----------



## loremipsum

I think that Jude should have some kind of contest and the prize is an HE90 + HEV90


----------



## WisdomListens

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Something I would like to see you do Jude is a battle of the Bass heads. Comparing Bass head headphones IE ATH M50, HFI-580, Beats*ewwwwww*, LCD-2, DT770, DT990 ECT...... That way it's just a rather large shoot out and all of the Newbies can stop asking for suggestions on bass-cannons hahah.


 


  +2
   
  Please!


----------



## Currawong

If anyone is having trouble with the terminology, I started a Glossary of Terms (linked in my signature too). It, and the "Describing Sound -- A Glossary" wiki is also linked from the top of some of the forums.


----------



## Frankie K

Quote: 





currawong said:


> If anyone is having trouble with the terminology, I started a Glossary of Terms (linked in my signature too). It, and the "Describing Sound -- A Glossary" wiki is also linked from the top of some of the forums.


 

 Thank's Pal, that will help many of Us out.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

So Jude now that the Shure SRH940 is out when will you be reviewing it? Can't wait to hear your impressions.


----------



## MicroNik

The airport one was mine!! 
   
  cant wait for the headfi 101


----------



## bloki

Doing a Q&A episode was a great idea. Also looking forward to your Head-Fi 101 episode - hope it is scheduled for some time soon and that you address that you address the most common terminology to describe sound signatures. Thanks again for another excellent episode.


----------



## mindy123

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Something I would like to see you do Jude is a battle of the Bass heads. Comparing Bass head headphones IE ATH M50, HFI-580, Beats*ewwwwww*, LCD-2, DT770, DT990 ECT...... That way it's just a rather large shoot out and all of the Newbies can stop asking for suggestions on bass-cannons hahah.


 

 Please do this.


----------



## WhiteCrow

well Jude you got +3 people asking for a battle of the bass.


----------



## 129207

Oh man Jude, relieve us! Please! Make a definite basshead's can-recommendation-review so we can just post the link to your video on the gazillion "OMG WHICH CAN FOR MOAR BASSS I LOVE JUSTIN BIEBER LIEK WOAH" threads.


----------



## freddydent

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Something I would like to see you do Jude is a battle of the Bass heads. Comparing Bass head headphones IE ATH M50, HFI-580, Beats*ewwwwww*, LCD-2, DT770, DT990 ECT...... That way it's just a rather large shoot out and all of the Newbies can stop asking for suggestions on bass-cannons hahah.


 

  
  +10 pls     Already have a denon ah-d7000 and planning to get the DT1350 as portable for vocals....but looking for another portable dj-style headphone with lotsa good bass.  Let's be honest.  Want a headphone that has heavier, punchier, lower bass than Beats Pro.  Beats Pro has a heavy bass and that I don't deny.   Just want an alternative.    
   
  Checking in on Head-fi very often now.  Very excited about these TV episodes....willing to watch this BEFORE any of my favorite TV series!


----------



## Fortgammon

I think a half hour show every week would be great, there's already a lot of stuff you put on Queue for future episodes, but with 10mins +/- per episode it's gonna take a long while


----------



## jude

Quote: 





fortgammon said:


> I think a half hour show every week would be great, there's already a lot of stuff you put on Queue for future episodes, but with 10mins +/- per episode it's gonna take a long while


 

 Our goal is to release the 5 to 15 minute episodes we're doing now, but more often--like twice per week eventually.
   
  (We're looking to upload one today, hopefully--tomorrow at the latest--and then a short one planned for the end of the week to look at (but not necessarily review yet) a couple of interesting products that just arrived.)


----------



## loremipsum

Please don't tell me that today's video is the Beats review.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





freddydent said:


> +10 pls     Already have a denon ah-d7000 and planning to get the DT1350 as portable for vocals....but looking for another portable dj-style headphone with lotsa good bass.  Let's be honest.  Want a headphone that has heavier, punchier, lower bass than Beats Pro.  Beats Pro has a heavy bass and that I don't deny.   Just want an alternative.
> 
> Checking in on Head-fi very often now.  Very excited about these TV episodes....willing to watch this BEFORE any of my favorite TV series!


 

 HFI-580 brah, try it.


----------



## roma101

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> HFI-580 brah, try it.


 


  How are the HFI 780's compared the to 580's? Big improvement? More refinement?


----------



## WhiteCrow

the 780's hurt my ears, they had less bass, and a bigger hignend. it hurt.....


----------



## maverickronin

Never heard the 580s, but the 780s make any recording sound like its from an alternate dimension where everything is made of cymbals which are in turn made of more cymbals, ad infinium.  Even a woodwind will sound metallic.  The timbre is just atrocious.  It even noticeable on completely synthesized music.
   
  The only real plus is that they don't sound closed in like your typical sealed 'phone.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Never heard the 580s, but the 780s make any recording sound like its from an alternate dimension where everything is made of cymbals which are in turn made of more cymbals, ad infinium.  Even a woodwind will sound metallic.  The timbre is just atrocious.  It even noticeable on completely synthesized music.
> 
> The only real plus is that they don't sound closed in like your typical sealed 'phone.


 

 that's a pretty good description of the 780's the 580's on the other hand sound nothing like that. They are MUCH more tame.


----------



## roma101

Wow your posts have really opened up my eyes (and saved my wallet!), thanks a lot for the replies. One more question: If I have the M50's is it worth it for me to go for some 580's? Is there a big change in sound sig? I've been really curious to try out an Ultrasone already. I tend to like an overall balanced sound - I appreciate good bass but not at the expense of the mids and the highs.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> that's a pretty good description of the 780's the 580's on the other hand sound nothing like that. They are MUCH more tame.


 


  Cool, I might have to check out a pair.


  Quote: 





roma101 said:


> Wow your posts have really opened up my eyes (and saved my wallet!), thanks a lot for the replies. One more question: If I have the M50's is it worth it for me to go for some 580's? Is there a big change in sound sig? I've been really curious to try out an Ultrasone already. I tend to like an overall balanced sound - I appreciate good bass but not at the expense of the mids and the highs.


 

_If_ the 580s keep the good parts of the 780s they shouldn't sound as "closed-in" as the M50s.  IMO that was the M50s only real weakness.  I loved them otherwise.  Leaving out that one weakness I think they compete with stuff several times their price, but its hard to just ignore something like that so I eventually sold my pair
   
  Of course don't let my opinion scare you off if you know you already happen to like a very bright sound.  I think the 780s are the brightest 'phones I can remember off hand.  They make the Beyer DT990s look tame.  If you don't like bright 'phones then by all means, be very afraid.  You'll hate the 780s if you want neutral or subdued highs.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





stevenswall said:


> Didn't your mother ever teach you not to tease? Get on that 940 review!


 

 +1 I'm really looking forward to the SRH 940 review as well. I'm considering the 940's as my next pair of headphones.


----------

